# لـ ذوي الخبره في operations research



## خالد العتيبي (5 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أسعد الله أوقاتكم بكل خير

اممممممم

اخواني اعضاء المنتدى
بصراحه انا ابي مساعده بسؤال في مادة operations research  لان حاولت احل السؤال وماعرفت وانا طالب بقسم الهندسه الصناعيه - واحس السؤال تعجيزي مره 

ياليت اللي يعرف حل المسالة يعطني مايبخل علينا 

واللي مطلب منها ايجاد Formulation 

هذي صوره للسؤال





دمتم بأحسن حال و تم ارفاق السؤال

اخوكم خالد ​


----------



## Loverone (8 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،


خوش سؤال:63: ................. 

تمام ،،،،، إن شاء الله أتمكن من حله ، :1:

سوف أبد التفكير فيه غداً ، إن شاء الله :12: 

ودمتم سالمين :2:​


----------



## خالد العتيبي (8 مايو 2008)

Loverone 

حياك اخوي 

ومشكور مقدما

وفي انتظار النتايج اللي تطلع وياك 


كل الود


----------



## Loverone (11 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ,,,,,,,,,,,


أهلين :78: 


أنا حليت :1: السوال في نفس اليوم ،،،، :15: :5: 

المهم هذا هو الحل :68: 

وعذرا ، على سوء الخط :63:


----------



## Loverone (11 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ,,,,,,,,,,,


أهلين :78: 


أنا حليت :1: السوال في نفس اليوم ،،،، :15: :5: 

المهم هذا هو الحل :68: 

:63: 

:78:
:78:


----------



## ENG-COOL (23 مايو 2008)

تحياتي يأخ Loverone ممكن لو عندك حلول كتاب بحوث وعمليات للمؤلف حمدي طه الأصدار الرابع و بالذات الباب الرابع و الخامس محتاجهم إمتحانها عن قريب الله ساعدني


----------

